# Multiple Tivo Edges



## DZNJ (Aug 26, 2020)

Hi All,

I am thinking about coming back to the Tivo fold and I have a question. Right now I have Verizon FIOS with 2 DVRs and 4 cable boxes. Can I put 2 Edge Boxes in my house so my wife and I can have separate DVRs like we have now and have the ability for the Tivo Minis to pull recorded content off either of the Tivo Edges?

Best,

Doug


----------



## mpf541 (Nov 25, 2009)

Well I have 2 tivos and 2 minis. They all work fine together.


----------



## snerd (Jun 6, 2008)

Just so you understand how Mini's work: a Mini is configured to use one TiVo as a host. To watch live TV, the mini "borrows" a tuner from the host. The mini can also directly access any recording on the host. The Mini behaves almost like the host itself, the main difference is that an Edge for Cable has 6 tuners and you can easily see what is playing on the other tuners only from the Edge itself, the Mini doesn't provide a mechanism for seeing the other tuners.

Accessing content from the non-host TiVo is a little more complicated, but the settings allow you to easily change which TiVo is the host.

Each Edge can also access recordings from the other Edge.


----------



## pfiagra (Oct 13, 2014)

snerd said:


> Just so you understand how Mini's work: a Mini is configured to use one TiVo as a host. To watch live TV, the mini "borrows" a tuner from the host. The mini can also directly access any recording on the host. The Mini behaves almost like the host itself, the main difference is that an Edge for Cable has 6 tuners and you can easily see what is playing on the other tuners only from the Edge itself, the Mini doesn't provide a mechanism for seeing the other tuners.
> 
> *Accessing content from the non-host TiVo is a little more complicated, but the settings allow you to easily change which TiVo is the host.*
> 
> Each Edge can also access recordings from the other Edge.


IIRC, you don't have to change the Mini's host to stream content from the other (non-host) DVRs.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

pfiagra said:


> IIRC, you don't have to change the Mini's host to stream content from the other (non-host) DVRs.


You remember correctly. However you can only view "My Shows". To see the TDL and other items you need to change hosts.


----------

